# GARY'S SMOKES and INFORMATION ALL in ONE PLACE



## gary s

*Gary’s Smokes and Information*
*  All in One Place*
*First of all this is not a step by step like Bearcarver’s post, these *
*are links to various threads I have posted*
*Some of the threads I do not have exact amounts and measurements, also some *
*are older and I posted as I went along.*
*  I am always happy to answer any questions or help if I can.*
*I decided to post this after several request from members, I am humbled and thankful that people think enough of me and my smokes to ask me to put them in one place *
*Thank You.*


*HELP LINKS*​*Brisket, the 1 to 1.5 Hour Rule “The Misconception Of”*

*Follow Up to the 1 to 1.5 Hour Rule*

*Smoking Made Easy*

*How To Control Temps on your Reverse Flow (or any stick burner)*

*Smoke Stack Basics*

Updated Information on Cooking a Brisket, Controlling, Temps and Smoke Stacks

*The Perfect Smoker*

*ECB Mods. *

*How to Smoke a Pork Butt*

*Smoked Pork Butt 101*
*CURING*​*Cured-Smoked Boneless Pork Chops & Pork Jerky*

*Smoked Belly Bacon*

*Pulled – Cured Butt Ham in East Texas*

*Buck-Board bacon in East Texas*

*East Texas Canadian Bacon*

*Gary's Bologna*


*SAUSAGE*​*Hot Links Texas Style*

*BREAKFAST LINKS*

*Beef Kielbasa, Gary’s Very First Sausage*

*Gary's Easy Breakfast Sausage*

*Salami*
*SMOKED MEATS*
​*East Texas Style Brisket and Ribs*

*TEXAS STYLE BRISKET*

*Beef Ribs Today, East Texas Style*

*Hot Wings- Gary Style*

*Snack Sticks*

*Pulled Pork, Ribs and Beans*

*Smoked Prime Rib and Double Smoked Ham*

*Prime Rib and Pulled Pork*

*Chicken Leg Quarters on My Old ECB*

*Ribs and Chicken*

*Butts, Baby Backs, Boudin and Other Stuff*
*MISC.*​*Smoked Baked Beans*

Cowboy Candy

*Gary’s Texas Style Chili*

*SMOKED BRISKET CHILI*

*Green-Chili Cowboy Stew*

*Halupki aka Cabbage Rolls*

*Char Sui Ribs*

*Making and Smoking Mozzarella*

*Peach Ice Cream*

*Tutorials  from Friends That Cook & Smoke:*​For Bearcarver's Step by Step click    Step by Step



For SQWIB's All in One Place Cook click    All in One Place


----------



## joe black

Gary,  What a great thing, putting all of the thoughts in one place.  I personally think that you should publish this and we could all buy it for our library.  It could go on the shelf, right between Jeff and Myron.

This may not work for you, but a ready reference would be great.  We would not need to hunt this post every time we want to look something up.

Maybe a good way to accomplish all of this would be for the powers to see their way to make it a sticky.  That way,  it would always be up front and easy to find.

None the less thank you for all the work.  I certainly appreciate it and I'm sure many others do as well.

Joe


----------



## gary s

Thanks Joe, 

Gary


----------



## tropics

Looks like it will help a lot of people


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice thread Gary & surely it will be a benefit to SMF !    Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s

Thanks Waterinhole

Gary


----------



## foamheart

Great consolidation Gary


----------



## gary s

Thanks Foam

Gary


----------



## sota d

Gary, That's a really nice collection of excellent threads. Thanks so much for putting them all together for us. I agree with Joe Black that this, along with Bears step by steps, should be put somewhere so that they are more easily accessed without having to search for them. Thanks again for all the help and kind words that you provide for everyone here, David.


----------



## gary s

Thank you Soto

Gary


----------



## pc farmer

Good idea Gary.


----------



## joe black

David,  great idea about adding Bears stuff also.  I just hope enough folks respond so we can get that special place.  Maybe there are some other aids that would fit in to this area as well.


----------



## sqwib

Gary PM sent.

Added you to My Friends with Links

SQWIB Cooks.   at the bottom of the page!

Maybe Bear well see this and add you on his page


----------



## gary s

Thanks Buddy


----------



## chilefarmer

Gary, good post, thanks man. CF


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Gary PM sent.
> 
> Added you to My Friends with Links
> 
> SQWIB Cooks.   at the bottom of the page!
> 
> Maybe Bear well see this and add you on his page


LOL-----Bear didn't have to see this.

I was working with Gary most of the day yesterday to get all his links working.

I put "Gary's Smokes & Smoking Information" at the bottom of my "Bear's Step by Steps Index", along with "SQWIBS Cooks".

The only link not working for him yet is the link to his page (In Gary's Signature).

*Everything else looks good from my house, Gary!!*

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> LOL-----Bear didn't have to see this.
> 
> I was working with Gary most of the day yesterday to get all his links working.
> 
> I put "Gary's Smokes & Smoking Information" at the bottom of my "Bear's Step by Steps Index", along with "SQWIBS Cooks".
> 
> The only link not working for him yet is the link to his page (In Gary's Signature).
> 
> *Everything else looks good from my house, Gary!!*
> 
> Bear


You da man!, I believe jeff has to activate his signature links, gonna PM Gary another thing to try


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> You da man!, I believe jeff has to activate his signature links, gonna PM Gary another thing to try


That's possible, but the link he had in his Signature yesterday morning was working fine, before he deleted it to put the new one there.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I tried what you sent SQWIB, still doesn't work     If someone knows how to get a hold of Admin maybe they can fix it, Jeff Has not responded

Gary


----------



## cmayna

Gary,

Nice collection


----------



## Bearcarver

Gary,

I just tried the same thing I told you to do yesterday, in my Signature, and it worked, so if you were doing that right, it must be something wrong with your settings on your Signature.

The only thing I don't understand is the fact that your Brisket Link that you removed from your Sig worked good yesterday Morning.

Check out "Gary's Link" in my Signature below.

Bear


----------



## sqwib

001.png



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















002.png



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















004.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















009.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015






When this link opens, go to your index page













020.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015






Open your page and copy the link













000.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















030.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















050.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


















099.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 7, 2015


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> Gary,
> 
> I just tried the same thing I told you to do yesterday, in my Signature, and it worked, so if you were doing that right, it must be something wrong with your settings on your Signature.
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is the fact that your Brisket Link that you removed from your Sig worked good yesterday Morning.
> 
> Check out "Gary's Link" in my Signature below.
> 
> Bear


Bear I am sure that's just an example but I want to point out something to those who may not know this...

That takes you to post #19

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place#post_1345523

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place#post_1345523

The title post would be

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place

(no post #)

This is a great tool however because you can link to a specific post and this works great for multiple posts on the same thread that may have a few different recipes such as a multi meat cook or something.


----------



## gary s

Here is the problem I have no Hyperlink Icon !!













Doc 2.png



__ gary s
__ Apr 7, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup SQWIB, You taught me that before, but this time I didn't care. I just wanted to see if I could get Gary's to work in my Signature.

But now Gary showed the problem----He doesn't have the little chain links in his "Edit Signature".

Bear


----------



## sqwib

gary s said:


> Here is the problem I have no Hyperlink Icon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc 2.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 7, 2015


What happens when you click on the source button, does that work if it does try pasting this

<p><a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place">Gary's Smokes and Information All In One Place<p> </p>

I tried it in my signature and it works, see below


----------



## catfish1st

Thanks Gary, got it bookmarked along with Bear's step by step. Ya'll doin fine, keep smoking.


----------



## sqwib

SMF References

Links Greyed out

signature links

Premier members

If nothing else works I would wager that it's an internal thing that can be turned on and off.


----------



## gary s

Hey SQWIB, tried it didn't work either   Can you get in touch with Admin ?   and let them know what is going on with me 

Gary


----------



## Dutch

Gary, at the bottom of your signature edit page, there are 3 boxes labeled "Show Your Stuff". Open one of the boxes and click on what you want in your signature box.  I've already added the link that you PM'd me about.


----------



## crazymoon

Gary, Nice collection!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Gary.  Great to see it all; and I thought you were just another pretty face.  Keep up the good work.

Danny


----------



## TulsaJeff

Gary,

I may have been incorrect earlier in my private message.. it looks like your link is working now. Is there something else you are trying to do that is not working?

I may just be late to the game and it's now all figured out already ;-)


----------



## gary s

Hey Jeff, It's not  still not working like it should    Dutch did that temporally 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Great to see your Sig Link is working now Gary !!!

Lots of Tasty stuff & Info there!!!

Bear


----------



## sqwib

woohoo.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 9, 2015


----------



## tropics

Found it on another post and checked it. It Works nice job Buddy.


----------



## gary s

Thanks Tropics

gary


----------



## chilefarmer

Looks great from here, thanks Gary. CF


----------



## disco

Great resource, Gary!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Gary

Just noticed this.  Great idea and great job!!!

Gary


----------



## gary s

Thanks Tropics and Gary

gary


----------



## bdskelly

Thanks for the effort Gary.  This is real handy!

Brian


----------



## gary s

Thanks Brian

Gary


----------



## gary s

I just added a link to my Smoke Stack Basics to this thread

Thanks

Gary


----------



## best beef jerky

thanks   

 -trevor


----------



## gary s

You are welcome Trevor 

Gary


----------



## gary s

I added a few new links and recipes (Took Bears Lead)  Check them out

Gary


----------



## alfa01

Nice collection.  I'll be visiting here often for inspiration....


----------



## gary s

Thank you my friend, have any questions i'm usually around

Gary


----------



## alfa01

gary s said:


> Thank you my friend, have any questions i'm usually around
> 
> Gary


I'll give you a shout when I finish up my smoker build.  I'm about 3/4's done with it.  

Here's the Build Thread!


----------



## gary s

Cool,   Looks like you are going to have a nice smoker..

Gary


----------



## jvanderr

Gary,

Awesome collection.  I am going to be doing brisket and your beans for Labor Day.  Are you aware of any other veterans on here with similar recipe lists?


----------



## gary s

Here are a few, I'm sure there are quite a few more

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173915/sqwibs-cooks-all-in-one-place

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ntry Style Ribs - Page 2&txt=www.oldfatguy.ca


----------



## georgia smoker

Gary,

This is perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## gary s

Thank you  wahoo69 

I haven't added anything in a long time Guess I need to get busy.

Gary


----------

